# New Magnus-website



## Toney (Jan 2, 2008)

Under new address and style 

http://www.magnusbahn.de 

Only in German /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif, but good enough to dream some dreams /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif 

Have fun 

Toney


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting site, as always, but the need for hugely deep pockets has a definite cramping effect on my aspirations in their direction. Still, Magnus could be considered middle-priced by the exalted standard of Bockholt, who are to Magnus as Magnus are to New Bright. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------

